# Foxtrot Six: Indonesische Action-Perle für Terminator- und Rambo-Fans?



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Foxtrot Six: Indonesische Action-Perle für Terminator- und Rambo-Fans?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Bandicoot (11. November 2021)

Müsste man schauen, der Trailer ist Ok. Kommt rüber wie 6 Underground.


----------

